# routing sound to external speakers - not monitor speakers



## fructose (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi all,

I just installed TuneBite, and then uninstalled it (long story!), and now suddenly, all sound from my computer is coming out of the inbuilt monitors on the screen rather than through my soundcard to my hi-fi as it had been before.

I've been fiddling with every (I think) possible setting in the soundcard (M-Audio Delta), as well as looking at all the sound options under System, but can't figure out how to get the sound back as it was: through the hi-fi.

Is this a setting in my soundcard that I'm looking for, or am I on the wrong track? 

Any help most appreciated.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Do you only have one sound card total?

One thing software apps can do is definite what jack does what on onboard sound card solutions especially.

Like my realtek onboard can map different outputs to different jacks. So a line in jack may transmit to a surround sound enabled configuration instead of accepting an input. Same goes for the center speaker. Heck, if 5.1 was enabled. Good chance only that center speaker is going to get any juice. Check to see if a 3rd party app and not the windows mixer was installed for your delta card and look for a diagram of you configuration or better yet look for a sound demo or tester. Creative makes one that identifies each speaker such as "left front, center, right front, etc)

without knowing anything about your exact sound card, I am giving you basic things to look out for. in rare circumstances, soundcards may have an output for internal line out and internet speaker amp out. meaning, the output may have an internal amp driving a little power for those really old speakers that used to run on batteries or nothing at all. This is generally only the case on a very old system.


----------



## fructose (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for your help

I've only got one soundcard installed, yes. (Unless the default little thing that came with the computer counts)

I'm afraid I'm too ignorant to make much of your advice, however...

How do I go about checking if there's some 3rd party app...?

As for a configuration diagrams, as I haven't changed any cables around, is it necessary?
Wouldn't it simply be some setting somewhere?

Thanks.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

thing is, like with the realtek app, you can assign what mode you want your speaker config in. if it's just two channel stereo it's alot different then a 5.1 setup. It's not a matter of changing jacks, it's a matter of what the sound card driver/app is mapping the output to. Generally the third party apps will reside in the tray and emulate the look of a speaker. sometimes they will also turn off the integrated windows speaker that links to the mixer. I know in task manager you can see if you have such an app running the backround as it most likely will read something with RTL in it. My app used more than 20mb of ram if that's any help. Though it did reside in the system tray. Sorry if I'm not too good at explaining things in laymans terms.


----------

